# Does my motherboard have PCIe 1.0, 1.1 or 2.0?



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi,

I read the sticky in the video forum _AGP, PCI and PCI-Express - A Primer_ and about halfway down it states this :



> PCI-Express version 2.0 increases speeds to 32x which is well beyond what most computers can actually use. An important thing to note is that most video cards that are designed for 2.0 will NOT work in 1.0 slots. They will, however, work in 1.1 slots.


and then further on a post states this :



> This chart on www.hardwaresecrets.com does an excellent job of explaining what type of PCI-Express slot your motherboard comes with.


 (the actual link to the chart is in the article)

I cannot find help there about my motherboard's PCIe slots, nor can I at the Compaq website for my computer. 

I just want to know what version of the slot I have : 1.0, 1.1 or 2.0, as this will help me determine which card I want for my computer.

*** TO ADMIN : If you think this should go to the Video forum, feel free to move it there. ***

Any suggestions or answers? Thank you.

- Eric


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Try ASUS UK support , download , M2N68 box under search box choose manual.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=Presario+SR5501P

crucial doesn't say which type it is. My best guess is 1.1, if it was manufactured after july 2007?

edit-

Graphics Support: PCI Express x16 
Maximum Memory: 4096MB 
Standard Memory: 1024MB removable 
Slots: 2 (2 banks of 1) 
USB Support: 2.x Compliant 
Chipset: nVidia GeForce 6150SE 

6150 ~ nforce 430?.

So i think it's 1.0?


----------



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

I just sent an email to ASUS regarding the question. I'll post the answer as soon as I get it. Thanks for the helpful links.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Suspect its a 1.1 PCI-E slot the 2.0 grahpic card should work.


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

Yes a 2.0 card will work just fine. They are backwards compatible like ram.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

I know the sticky sayz that pci-e 2.0 is not backwards compatible with v1.0 but it is. I had a nforce 4 mobo with pci-e v1.0 and ran a geforce 8800GT with pci-e v2.0. The only chipsets that pci-e 2.0 aren't v1.0 backwards compatible with are the VIA ones.


----------



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi,

I'm ending this thread, and moving everything here. 

- Eric


----------

